# Abnormal pap in pregnancy



## swiedner7 (Oct 28, 2015)

What code in ICD-10 is appropriate for an abnormal pap in a pregnant patient? In ICD-9 I used 648.93 but none of the codes this converts to seems correct.


----------



## pcampbell135 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would use O28.2 Abnormal cytological finding on antenatal screening of mother.


----------

